# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  ضآقتَ ولآ بـ آليد وآلقلب حيله.. توبيكآت

## ليلاس

*مسسآإْء آلخير ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*آلآڪَـِـَو آ آ آ آ دِ 
*


[c=1]آفتَرقنآ وآنقطع حتَى آلسلآ آ آ م (W) ![/c]

---

[c=1]« تخيل ڪل مآفيني سڪنته وصآر [c=#484800]يحيى[/c] بڪ ![/c]

---

[c=1]آحيآنآً يڪون آلحنين آلى آلمآضَي آشبهـﮧ بـ [c=#800040]|[/c] آلإنتَحآر : ( ![/c]

---


[c=1]خذلڪ آلوقت [c=3]|•[/c] مدري إنت له خوّآ آ آ ن ![/c]

---

[c=1]قلي شسوي لآ تَصآدفتَ ويآك / وآلقلب رفرف لك حنْينْ وطوآري [c=14]ي[/c] [c=15]ي[/c] (L) ![/c]

---

[c=1]ڪذآ [c=#008040]يآضيق[/c] تعشقني وآنآ مآقد طلبتڪ [c=#008040]|[/c] ي و م (W) ![/c]

---

[c=1]لَيْسَ بِـ / الرُوُحِ وَجَعاً غَيْر الحَنِينَ إليكَ [c=14]إليكَ[/c] [c=15]إليكَ[/c] : ( ![/c]

---

[c=1]ليه [c=#804040]الأمآني[/c] صُم / وأحـلآم آلرجوع | أوهآ آ آ م ( [c=#804040]W[/c] ) ؟[/c]

---


---
ضآقتَ ولآ بـ آليد وآلقلب حيله
[c=1] وش أقسى وأصعب منْ [c=4]حيآة آلحيآرى[/c] ؟!![/c]

---

[c=1]صرنآ ننسى / صرنآ نقسى [c=14]ى[/c] [c=15]ى[/c] .. صرنآ نتَعمّد نغيب !![/c]

---

[c=1]أڪذب عليڪ إن قلتَ لڪ متَهني [c=14]و[/c] بخير (W) ![/c]

---

[c=1]آلـבـسآب .. مآهو بيّني وبينك آلـבـسآب عند ربّ [c=#76434A]آلعبـآد[/c] / بيسألك منهو فينآ غآ آ آ ب (U) ! [/c]

---

[c=1]بـ صدري ( حـڪيْ ) مآعرفت كيف [c=14]آنثرهـﮧ[/c]  ![/c]

---

[c=1]مآعآد فـ قلبي مڪآن لـ‘ [c=#888E64]ذ ك ر ي آ ت ك[/c] (W) ![/c]

---

[c=1]مع النآ [c=14]آ[/c] [c=15]آ[/c] س .. أضحك / وإن غفىُ الجفّن ونيييّت (W) ![/c]

---

[c=1] لآ شئ يجعلُني آثق [c=14]ق[/c] [c=15]ق [/c]| بڪ (F) ![/c]

---


[c=1]كَآن يكسرنِي أنّنِي لَآ أتجزّأُ حِين يتعلّق آلأمر بِكَ .. كُنتُ كَآمِلَة " [c=14]لَك[/c]

---


[c=1]أنتََ لَم تَتَدرّج في تَعذيبكَ ليّ فـ مُنذ آلبدَآية , كآن ألمِي منكَ | لآ يُطآق ![/c]

---


[c=1] [c=14]خآيـفَه[/c] [c=4]![/c] آني آستخير ويكون حبكَ مَآهو خيره : ( ! [/c]


---


[c=1]آجمع شتآتي وآلآقي كل مآفيني يطييح ![/c]

---

[c=1] مُنِْذ متَىّ وصوُتَكّ /؟ لِمٌ يأتَي إلي [c=14]ي[/c] [c=15]ي[/c] ! [/c]

---


[c=1]لآ يبدِو لي أنِ آلوقتَ يؤآزرنْيّ | [c=#FFFFFF][a=#737373]عندمآ أنْتَظرڪُ[/a][/c] ( W ) ![/c]

---

[c=1]أعتَذر جداً لأنِ " [c=4]قلبـــي[/c] " مريض منڪ ![/c]

---

في كل ليله مآ أنام مثلكم لآ وَ الله مَآ أنام ,
[c=1] [c=0]. . . . . [/c] فَي كل ليله أشيل همّ فرآقه وَ هو تِوّه : ( [/c]

---


[c=1]آيتُهآ « [c=#005782]آلنجمهـﮧ آلسآطعه[/c] » هل أستطيع أن أثبُت مثلڪِ في مدآر ۉ أستريح ؟[/c]

---

[c=1]ڪيف يسڪني وهو دآيم يرو [c=14]و[/c] [c=15]و[/c] ح ! [/c]

---

[c=1]إذڪريني لآ سمعتي [c=#009595]للمطَـرَ[/c] صوتٍ " حزين " ![/c]

---

[c=1]مليت آشوفک على غصن آمُنيآتي [c=14]בـمآ آ آ م[/c] (W) ![/c]

---

[c=14]يِآربْ[/c] [c=1]الِـ \ هَذْآ الّحد ڪُل أشْياِئيِ[/c] [c=0][a=1]مُتَعبْهـﮧ[/a=14][/c] (W) !

---

[c=14]أقفْ [c=5]|[/c] حَتى الثواني .. القاتلةٌ [c=5][ [c=1]تخِطفُنيِ (W) [/c] ] ..![/c] [/c]

---


[c=14]وآلفرقآ ڪآنت عن حبآيبنآ [c=#808000][c=#808000]|[/c][/c] قدر (W) ![/c]

---

[c=1]أثرّ آلحيآه بلآ ( [c=4]وجودڪ[/c] ) ولآ شي [c=14]شئ [/c][c=15]شئ [/c]! [/c]

---

[c=1]ليـﮧ آلأيآم [c=10]خرسآء[/c]مآ ترد آلسلآم وليّـﮧ בـتى آلسنين آلمآضيه مَآ ِترد (W) ![/c]

---

[c=1]و فَوق آلبُڪــآء " [c=14]بُڪآء[/c] [c=15]بُڪآء[/c] [c=16]بُڪآء[/c] (W) ! [/c]

---

[c=1]دآم مآهمك لحظه " غيآبي " , ليه أنْآ بهتَم ؟ , وأرجي [c=14]وجودك[/c] (N) ![/c]

---


[c=1]موجع , [c=14]موجع[/c] , [c=15]موجع[/c] | يـ أنت (U) ![/c]

---

[c=1]ومآذآ بعد [c=14]بعد [/c][c=15]بعد[/c] (W) . . ![/c]

---

[c=1]أرقّ [c=14]أرقّ[/c] [c=15]أرقّ[/c] وڪل ليلـِة في غيآبڪ آرقّ (W) ●![/c]

---


[c=1]الـבـزِن ؛ شيّء مآيعرفّه غير [c=14]|[/c] الـבـزين ’[/c]
[c=1] [c=0]......... [/c]ڪلّ مآجآ يعبّر عنه ؛ [c=14]ضااااق[/c] وسڪت : ([/c]

---

[c=14]مريت أمآكنآ آلقديمه , وسلمت مريت لكن مآدرت عن مروريَ [c=15]مروريَ[/c] (W) ![/c]

---

وتَسأل عنْ أحبآبي " [c=#804040]طيور آلشبآبيك[/c] " وأقول مآدري وينْهم ؟ , بس غيآ آ آ ب !

---

[c=14]إنتــظاَر / تعنيّ [c=4]قلـب[/c] في בـآله إنشطاِرّ , (U) ! [/c]

---


[c=1]جفّت عيُونيْ ولا حُوليْ أحـّد .! من يسلّفني لجلْ حزِني دمُو [c=14]و[/c] [c=15]و[/c] عْ (W) ؟! ,[/c]

---

[c=#6F5837]أجدنيِ بينْ [c=#800040][ أضٌلعيِ ] [/c][c=#800040]... [/c] أُمآرس ڪُلْ شَيء [c=#800040] ![/c][/c]

---



[c=1]وآبي لآ فآ آ آ ضت آنفآسي | تڪون أول معزيني  ![/c]

---


[c=1]بـ ڪِل سآلفه احڪيهـآ | تجينِي [c=14]تجينِي [/c][c=15]تجينِي[/c] (W) ![/c]

---



[c=1]يخۉن ۉ [c=14]يضـבـڪ[/c] . . مآبقى يقۉل آلآ ۉش مزعلڪ : ( ![/c]

---

[c=1]بس [c=14]بس[/c] [c=15]بس [/c]| يِضَآيقنيِّ غِيَآ آ آ بِك (W)  ![/c]

---


[c=1]هدّني آلتع‘ـب و آلـضيق [ [c=4]ضمني[/c] ] و طِحتْ ![/c]

---

[c=1] و للـבـين [c=4]|[/c] أ شْ تَ آ قّ (W) ! [/c]


---



[c=1]ڪآن يڪسرني أنني لآ أتجزأ בـين يتعلق الأمر بڪ , [c=4]ڪُنت ڪآمله[/c] " لڪ (F) " ![/c]

---

[c=14] " [c=15]مآشي آلحآل[/c] " ڪلمه في عّز آلوجع تنقآل : ( [/c]

---

[c=1]خُلقت الأحلآم ,.. ڪي لآ تتّحققَ ( w ) ![/c]

---

[c=1]بَنيت [c=4]أحلآ آ آ م[/c] | قد آلڪون ولڪن آلقدّر مآطآعْ ![/c]

---

[c=1]أنت أكثر شئ بـ آلدنيآ أبيه [c=14]أبيه[/c] [c=15]أبيه[/c] (U) ![/c]

---

[c=14]رح يآطير قلّه / صآحبك ضآق من آلولـَه (W) ![/c]

---

[c=1]مآڪنت نآقَصه [c=0][a=#A4A4A4]صدمهـﮧ[/a][/c] , و صدموني : ( ![/c]


---

متى آلشوآرع تجمع إثنين " [c=7]صدّفه[/c] " ,!

---

من يشتري قلبـ(ن) [c=4]هَمُومهَـﮧ[/c] ملآيينّ (U) !


---

[c=1]في هـ آلزمن مآلك سِوى [ [c=1]آلصبر , و آلصمتّ[/c] ]  ![/c]


---

دخيييلک لآ تخڷيني [c=55]( w )[/c] !


---


[c=1]مآمت من فرقآك «, [c=0][a=#AF5F5F]لڪن تألمتّ[/a][/c] : ( ![/c]

---

يآشينـﮩـآ لـבـظّه [c=1]و د آ ع ك[/c] (W) !

---

[c=1]ﯛ [c=#8F8F47]آلدمـﯛع[/c] | تشتآ آ آ قلــﮧ (W) ![/c]


---

[c=1]قڷبَ حَزينَ , وصدَر يملآه آلحَنيين [c=14]آلحَنيين[/c] [c=15]آلحَنيين[/c] ( w ) "[/c]


---

" آشعلت صدري [c=#7D003F]בـنين[/c] : ( !

---

حَس فيَني ., ۈ بـ [c=#804040]عذَآبي[/c] ۈ بـ [c=#804040]حَنينيّ[/c] (U) !

---

[c=1][a=14]مؤلمَ جداً[/a] / آن أرى [c=14]ملآمحـك[/c] في ڪل آلۋجـۋه ( w ) ![/c]

---

[c=1]آلتفآصيل آلصغيره [c=#808040]~[/c] تُرهُقنآ أڪثـر (W) ![/c]

---

[c=1]حين [c=15][a=4]أشَتآقلك[/a][/c] | أموتَ آلفَ روحاً تـﮩـآوت بِ طعّمـ [c=4]~[/c] آلفقَـد ![/c]

---

• ليت آلقلو و و ب آلذآبله ترجع [c=1]تحس[/c] (U) ! 

---

[c=1]صآحبک .. ضآميَ [c=14]يَ[/c] [c=15]يَ[/c] [c=16]يَ[/c] [/c] (W) !

---

[c=1]بآين على وجهي " [c=0][a=#B6B66B]آلتعـب[/a][/c] " ,![/c]

---

[c=1]الأشياء آلمڪسوره , لآيُصلحُهآ [c=4]إحتضآنْ نْ نْ[/c] ![/c]

---

تباً .. لـ/ [c=#C40062]آلـבـنـيـن[/c] (U) !

---

يشبه هـ الحِزن فينيَ ", عيون أطفـآل [c=0][a=#B33A00]مقـﮩـوره[/a][/c]  !

---

[c=1]أيآ ليت آلزمن يرجع [c=5]|[/c] يقرفنآ عشآن " [c=15]ن ع و د[/c=5] ( w ) ![/c]

---

خُذ الأشيَاء " جميعها معڪَ . . عِندمَا ترحَل ، فِـ/ الحنين إليڪَ مُتعِب [c=1]مُتعِب  ![/c]

---

[c=1]لآضآقت بيَ : رفعت رآسي لـ آلسسسسمآ وقلت يَ رَ بَ (W) ! [/c]

---

[c=1] عآيش نعم لڪَـن على [ [c=14]فقْد آلحياة[/c=15] (W) ] ![/c]

---

[c=14]دخيل الله مآ[c=4]בـنّيت[/c] لـِ إבـسآ آ آ سي : ( ![/c]

---

[c=1] شرّعت صدري لـ هآلضيقآتَ وأعرفني لآمن فتحت آلمحآني كثرت | [c=14]ر م آ ح ي[/c] (W) ![/c]

---

[c=14]ڪَُنت أُردد أنڪَ تستحق ! وأنك [c=1]وأنك[/c] [c=15]وأنك[/c] .. فـ لِم خذلتنيَ [c=4]( W )[/c] ؟[/c]

---

[c=1]شـڪَـرًا لـڪَ . . على " [a=4][c=0]حُـبّ[/c][/a] " ڪَـان من أسوَأ تجاربِي المتعثّرِه (U) ![/c]

---

[c=14]ليتني لم آكبر ~ وبقيت طفلة تبكي على ضياآع إحدى [c=1]دُمآهآ آ آ [/c=14](W) ..,![/c]

---

يآآآآآرب آختنق عبدك بآنفآآآسسسه (W)


---

- وليس في كُل مره يبتلعني فيهآ [ [c=#7A3D3D]آلممممموِت[/c] ] وآسلم من نزعته : ( !


---

[c=0].[/c] وٍ [c=4]إحس[/c] فـِ صمِتيْ بشِرٍ تحكيَ وطِآل سكووتهآ [c=1]![/c]

---

[c=1]أقسسسم لـﮓ , إني من غيآبـﮓ . . . [c=#350000]تألمت[/c] : ( ![/c]

---

" [c=39]בـسسبي آلله[/c] " , على آلڷي سببَ فرآ آ آ آ قنآ (U) !


---

[c=1]ڷيه آڷفرح شئ عجزنآ [c=21]نطولهـﮧ[/c] ( w ) ؟![/c]

---

هذآ أنت , ڪل مآضآقت بي آلدنيآ [c=1]تغ‘ـيب[/c] : ( ’

---

يـ لييل , خل " [c=0][a=4]آلقلب[/a][/c] " لآتحرث أوجـآعِه ( U ) !

---

[c=1] .. [c=0]l[/c] 8lby m3ak [c=14]rj3ah[/c] (W) [/c]

---

[c=1] S!mply I'm [c=14]different [/c] [c=0] ا[/c] ! [/c]

---

[c=14]If You [c=28]think[/c] you can touch me , you must be ready to (6) [c=28]die[/c][/c]

---

[c=#DBD2B9]I will take [c=#B7DBBD][c=#804040]you [/c][/c] away from where they never existed (W) [c=0]ا[/c] [/c]

---

[c=1]•. (F) And touched my hands [c=#FFFFFF][a=15]Hope[/a][/c] [/c]

---

- [c=#ADADAD]бawal 3'yabk ya n6'r 3en m3'leek ●• (W) [/c]

---

[c=4]DON'T[/c] cry over anyone who won't cry over you : ) !

---

[c=0]ا[/c] (W) [c=46]I miss you[/c] 

---



[c=14]|[/c][c=67][a=67]| [/a][/c][c=14]|[/c] » [c=67]ّ[/c][c=14] N a m e [/c][c=14].ُ[/c][c=67]●[/c]

---

[c=55]●[/c] [c=#858585] N a m e [/c][c=55]ॡ[/c] 

---

[c=14]|[/c][c=63][a=63]| [/a][/c][c=14]|[/c] » [c=63]ّ[/c][c=14]N a m e [/c][c=14].ُ[/c][c=63]●[/c]

---

- [c=#BEAD7F][a=#4E556F]❀[/a][/c] [a=#BEAD7F] [/a] [a=#707173] [/a][c=#969696] N a m eّ .. [/c] [c=#BAA287]●[/c]

---

[c=#5E0400]» [c=#9C873D]●[/c] N a m eّ [a=#5E0400][c=15] [/c] [c=#9C873D][a=#9C873D]|[/a][/c][/a][/c]

---

[c=1] N a [c=14]m[/c] e .. ●[/c] " (W) !َ [/c]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسآء النور*

*توبيكآت حلوة*

*شكراً ليلآس ع الطرح*

*ماننحرم منكِ غنآتي*

*ودي*

----------


## ليلاس

*العفووو حبوبـه ..

الأحلى هالمرور ..*

*منورة..]*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*سلمت يدينك على المجهود الحلو 

ما ننحرم من جديدك 

موفقه*

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يسسلمك غنآإتي ..

الـأحلى حضضضورك ..

منورة..}~*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يسلمو على التوبيكز

----------

